# Hand cut Mag D like a Human Lathe



## ma_sha1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Before I introduce this new method to hand cut Mag D like a real lathe, I'd like to review the previous methods briefly. 
*
Method #1. The Neck Grinder*

First introduced by Stafan in this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?227140

This method grind away the thread in the neck & cut mag tube & grind the top narrow to go into the head. This method can also be used to join Mag tube with Dx turbo head, like I've done here in the MagDEFT: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?268894

This method is easiest of the 3, but with a big flaw: It lost the mag focus function.
 
*Method #2. The Belly Cutter *
First introduced by me in this thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...umen-Rebel-Mag-Deep-SMO-gt-50-000-lux-1-meter!

Did it again here & got better with practice:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275711

The concept is simple: Cut in the belly to remove unwanted section, The two keeper sections, one bore out the end & one grind away the end until one end can plug into the other. For the D mag tube, some practice is necessary as it's not easy to match the seam. 

Method #2 has the advantage over #1 as it retains the mag focus function ( it doesn't touch the neck). But it also has a flaw: The belly scar, it can be hidden at the curled/uncurled junction but it's still there. 


Now, I am introducing a *New Innovation *&the* best* cutting method:
*Method #3: The Human Lathe* :devil:

This method is done similar to real lathe, ie. cut the tube and re-thread the end. 
*
Step 1. Cut the tube and bore the end.* See link in method #2 for how to bore it with a drill attached bit *Rotary File*. Except that I now tie the drill down on the table so I can do the bore by two hands, don't have to hold-down the drill greatly increased the stability and accuracy of hand operation.

It has to be bored almost open, note the thin layer, only 0.5mm tube remain:






*Step two: Surgically retrieve the thread*: Basically, cut the threaded section out and grind the outer surface to as thin as possible without grind through the tube 
Look how thin it is, less than 0.5mm 





*Step 3: Plug em in: *

Plugged-in half way, so you can see. Apply JB weld in 3-4 locations & push all the way in.





Grind the end smooth with a file first followed by knife grinding stone to machine smooth.





View from the end after finishing the thread translocation. You can see the spit seam in the middle of the tube wall, the wall is the thinnest in this area & there's very little room for error.





Done! If I haven't just told you, can you tell its done by Human Lathe or metal Lathe? 





Finished host. My Mag 1D Turbo head next to Mag 2C. The neck section is the neck from DX shower head host joined to mag body using Belly Cutter technique, method #2 above. This way, I can still do focusing & also allow room for a big copper heat sink with the elongated neck decorated with Carbon Fiber. 





the end.


.


----------



## yazovyet (Apr 23, 2011)

as some one who is having to make due with hand tools when i need a lathe, that is awesome. i'll remember this type of thing for later for later


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Apr 23, 2011)

Nicely done, and nice to have another option available. Sadly, still beyond my hand tool skills (or lack thereof.....).


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 23, 2011)

I gotta tell ya that looks great. Its hard hard to get clean work like that without the use of machines tools. That sure looks like a lot of work though.


----------



## beekeeper5 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice! How long did it take you (from start to finish) to complete Methods 1, 2 and 3? I was thinking of doing method 2 - the belly cutter. Method 3 may seem nicer but I figure it's a lot of work.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys!



vestureofblood said:


> I gotta tell ya that looks great. Its hard hard to get clean work like that without the use of machines tools. That sure looks like a lot of work though.


 
Yes, lots of work, my hand is still sore..



beekeeper5 said:


> Nice! How long did it take you (from start to finish) to complete Methods 1, 2 and 3? I was thinking of doing method 2 - the belly cutter. Method 3 may seem nicer but I figure it's a lot of work.



Method 1: 1.5 hrs

method 2: 3 hrs

Method 3: 4 hrs + 1hr soaking in bubble bath required as workers comp 

This host combined #2 neck & #3 tail, = 7 hrs


----------



## Benson (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. Impressive, but when I read "like a Human Lathe", I thought I was going to see you laying out a helix and "threadmilling" with a dremel. :nana:

Truthfully, if one doesn't re-anodize the light, this looks better than the standard lathe job -- the threads stay anodized, and the tailcap has a better chance of reliable lockout!


----------



## Hill (Apr 24, 2011)

Ma,

Another great innovative idea! I did method #2 in this thread, and it took a very long time to dremel a "male" and "female" end to join. Here is another thread using a similar technique, except the OP translocated the threads from the head and cut out the stock switch and converted it to a tail clicky. 

Your hard work and detailed tutorials are much appreciated!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Benson said:


> Wow. Impressive, but
> 
> 
> Benson said:
> ...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hill said:


> Ma,
> 
> Another great innovative idea! I did method #2 in this thread, and it took a very long time to dremel a "male" and "female" end to join. Here is another thread using a similar technique, except the OP translocated the threads from the head and cut out the stock switch and converted it to a tail clicky.
> 
> Your hard work and detailed tutorials are much appreciated!


 

Thanks Hill,

I use a Carbide Rotary file (like this but made out of carbide: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00967037000P), with some motor oil, the drill is fixed to table side ways, I use both hands to hold mag tube to bore, apply good pressure down, the speed it go through aluminum is very fast, like knife going through butter, well maybe not quite butter  but Its *a lot* faster than using small sanding wheels or anything else I've tried.

The other method you linked is still #2. The OP just cut at neck & used the neck groove to re-join to save grinding time, the problem is that one will need to re-make the switch, so the time saved from grinding one of the joint is lost at making switch.

It's a good alternative if one wants a tail switch, I prefer to keep the stock switch & not to touch the neck.


----------



## Hill (Apr 24, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks Hill,
> 
> I use a Carbide Rotary file (like this but made out of carbide: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00967037000P),


 
Thanks for the link Ma. I use a similar tip on my rotary tool - found out pretty quick that the sanding drums are only good for smoothing out, but are terribly inefficient for really cutting into aluminum. But it's probably faster on a drill which has more torque.


----------



## ICUDoc (Apr 24, 2011)

AMAZING dedication to the cause to mod a mag like that!
Good job!
I have bought some JB Weld but never used it yet- is it going to be a longlasting solution if you tighten the threads a little snug?
Second question: how did you come to see a Pleasure Tool, a bunch of bananas and an anti-nausea solution in one place????


----------



## waddup (Apr 24, 2011)

i think your ready for one of these now ma_

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gserafini/475327044/


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 24, 2011)

ICUDoc said:


> AMAZING dedication to the cause to mod a mag like that!
> Good job!
> I have bought some JB Weld but never used it yet- is it going to be a longlasting solution if you tighten the threads a little snug?


 
The JB weld is very strong, 1800 _pounds per_ square _inch adhensive strength, _no way to losen the thread insert by over tighten the thread.


----------



## CKOD (Apr 25, 2011)

I say ma_sha gets a wood-working lathe, and we see what tricks he can come up with on that.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread below pretty much killed my desire for any lathe, if I had any desire to begin with: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313378-Lathe-Kills


----------



## Mettee (Apr 26, 2011)

that is pretty dang cool, awesome work making it happen without a lathe.


----------



## RepProdigious (Apr 26, 2011)

My way is best, its a variation on the belly cut method.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313145

Only downside is that you lose the head o-ring groove so you have to put the o-ring at the end of the threads and you can't use the standard mag clicky anymore so youll need a tail button or alike.

But its quick as heck, 20 minutes tops and looks perfect because the head covers up the scar perfectly!


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Apr 26, 2011)

Really nicely done without a lathe! :twothumbs

Instead of the knive grinding stone which is really expensive you can use sandpaper on a flat glass sheet. The glass never gets uneven and you just have to buy new sandpaper.




ma_sha1 said:


> This thread below pretty much killed my desire for any lathe, if I had any desire to begin with:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313378-Lathe-Kills




I also saw 3 lathe accidents until now and ALL of them were because of not sticking to safety rules.
I have a mini-lathe at home and work on big lathes sometimes but never had a close call. Its easy to avoid accidents when following safety rules but sometimes you get stupid comments from co-workers. 

1. Accident was the famous "chuck key left in the chuck and turned machine on". It was a big lathe with a clutch were the motor is running all the time. Those spin up in a split second and it was set in a high gear. Luckily no one was hurt but the chuck key punched a hole in the metal shop roof.

2. Accident was the "Remove the chips with bare hands while the machine is running" My friend tried to remove a lot of sharp metal chips from the aluminum thing he was making that it doesnt get scratches. But one chip wraped around his finger and also got caught in the chuck. It cut his finger open to the bare bone. Luckily he didnt lost it. Now he always uses a chip rake.

3. Accident was the "Clothes caught in the lathe" Again a friend of mine wearing a loose coat stood close the lathe. This maschine has a rotating hexagonal bare somewere near the pelvis height for the automatic feed. His coat wraped around it and pulled him against the machine. He had no serious injuries just a few scratches and bruises.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, more reasons to say no to lathe, my rotary file got lose almost fly off the drill one time, but most of the time, I'll know right away if it starts to get lose, that's small risk in comparison. 

This was actually the 2nd time I attempted the Human Lathe method, 
I've been wanting to do one for a while, but the 1st time I tried it a few month ago, my skill was not smooth enough & I bored open the tube


----------



## kingkong (Apr 28, 2011)

This is crazy mod!


----------



## richpalm (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm gonna bump this... I just did the human lathe method and it worked out wonderfully!

Ma Sha gets a big CHEERS!

Rich


----------



## simplec6 (Dec 9, 2011)

richpalm said:


> I'm gonna bump this... I just did the human lathe method and it worked out wonderfully!
> 
> Ma Sha gets a big CHEERS!
> 
> Rich



Which method did you use?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 9, 2011)

He mentioned the human lathe method, which is the method #3. 

Congrats to Rich, that's some serious amount of work!


----------



## simplec6 (Jan 4, 2012)

Any more links to a rotary file besides that one listed at sears earlier in the thread? I'm gonna do this soon just need the bit to do the sanding and need to figure out how to cut through the mag body as well. How are people cutting through the mag body? I've got a dremel, sawzall, and circular saw, no table saw though.


----------



## richpalm (Jan 4, 2012)

Method 3 works out good... I just got done doing a 1C also. I hand cut the tube with a hacksaw, carefully, after I mark the cut line with masking tape-then the cut will stay straight. Then I trim it out with a file.

The grinding process of the host I.D. I do with a grinding bit I picked up at a hardware store. I chuck it into a drill press.

Rich


----------



## CMAG (Jan 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## simplec6 (Jan 4, 2012)

richpalm said:


> Method 3 works out good... I just got done doing a 1C also. I hand cut the tube with a hacksaw, carefully, after I mark the cut line with masking tape-then the cut will stay straight. Then I trim it out with a file.
> 
> The grinding process of the host I.D. I do with a grinding bit I picked up at a hardware store. I chuck it into a drill press.
> 
> Rich



Hi rich thanks for the info! 
Do you mind showing me which grinding but you used? Do you use any oil on it or water or anything? Does it sand through pretty quickly? I'll be using a corded hand drill and ill have the mag on a vice.


----------



## richpalm (Jan 4, 2012)

simplec6 said:


> Hi rich thanks for the info!
> Do you mind showing me which grinding but you used? Do you use any oil on it or water or anything? Does it sand through pretty quickly? I'll be using a corded hand drill and ill have the mag on a vice.



I don't even know... I tossed the blister pack. Just get a generic grinder bit that's carbide steel. I tried a hand drill and just about threw it through the wall when it kept slipping, freakin' whirling around and almost taking off my hand. Cussing like Junior Soprano... I would rig the drill in a vise and hand hold the tube. No lube-for some parts I kept a bowl of cold water and dipped the part in question-too impatient to wait for cooling.

Even so, with: Cutting the tube, grinding out the I.D., cutting the end off with the threads, grinding down the threads on a bench grinder to fit them in the tube plus grinding out another tailcap to take a 32650, took hours. With pinched nerves in my neck and carpal tunnel, it sucked.

I really don't like metalwork... I endure it to get to the final result. Too hard on my hands and arms.

Rich


----------



## Slickseth (Jan 4, 2012)

What is your time worth to you? Seems to me that you could have bought yourself a mini-lathe about twenty times over by now.


----------



## simplec6 (Jan 14, 2012)

I did the belly method today with a drill, drill bit from sears shown in an above post, and a vice. Secured the light parts in the vice. Took about 4 hours. Hardest part is getting a straight line on the part you sand on the outside. Mine got all jacked up, but it all worked fine in the end. Mag 2D is now perfect size for one 32650.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the sweet tutorial Ma_sha! I did this to a C cell and was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was. Albeit, I have a drill press which helped ensure a nice strait boring. 

Here she is:







Managed to only grind my finger twice.





















The result is an absolutely ideal torch host- big honking reflector with palm-able body!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## drjosephbell (Jan 27, 2014)

very nicely done!


----------

